
LendingClub’s Newest Problem: Its Borrowers - ceocoder
http://www.wsj.com/articles/lendingclubs-newest-problem-its-borrowers-1468265212
======
toodlebunions
Have to wonder what will happen with lending club in a recession.

------
thomasruns
WSJ's problem: Paywalls

